# DIY Drywall Video



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Enjoy:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Video not available in Canada apparently.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Video not available in Canada apparently.


 
Or NZ


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

take it from me, if you do work like that they wont pay you.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Not available in Au either.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

wow...what some will go to to save some coin...i think they should make a diy show with people cleaning port o lets


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Video not available in Canada apparently.


 Not UK either


----------

